# Deutsches Handbuch für GPS Garmin 76 CS



## Seelachs (29. März 2006)

Hallo liebe Forums Mitglieder,
ich benötige euere Hilfe.
Kann mir jemand bei der Suche nach einen Deutschen Handbuch für das Garmin GPS 76Cs behilflich sein.
Ich würde es mir auch selbst kopieren und verlässlich wieder zurück schicken, wenn mir es jemand hierfür ausleihen würde. Portokosten bzw. Auslagen erstatte ich natürlich auch.
Würde mich auch freuen, wenn mir jemand einen Händler (Geschäft) nennen könnte, wo man das Handbuch käuflich erwerben kann.
Hoffe sehr auf euere Mithilfe.


----------



## AndreL (29. März 2006)

*AW: Deutsches Handbuch für GPS Garmin 76 CS*

Hi,
mit der Anleitung wird es etwas schwierig. Es ist NICHT MÖGLICH auf legalem Weg eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für das Gerät zu bekommen! Das liegt daran das es keine deutsche Anleitung für das GPSmap76cs (wie auch für alle anderen Garmin Geräte) von GARMIN gibt. Die Deutschsprachigen Bedienungsanleitungen werden von den Importeuren im Deutschsprachigen Raum (GPS GmbH/DE, Puls/AT und Bucher+Walt SA/CH) eigenständig hergestellt und sind NICHT nachträglich erhältlich, damit soll der Markt von US Importgeräten abgeschottet werden. Möglich und legal ist es wenn du dir die Englische Anleitung übersetzen läßt, aber das ist wohl etwas aufwändig.
Mit deinem Kopieren, mit solchen Aussagen währe ich sehr vorsichtig in einem öffentlichem Forum, das ist Illegal.

P.S. warum setzt du den Tread in dieses Unterforum??????


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. März 2006)

*AW: Deutsches Handbuch für GPS Garmin 76 CS*

Moin, helfen kann ich dir nicht aber ich habe dein Anliegen mal ins GPS Forum verschoben.


----------

